# Fibromyalgia



## Marsha (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello, I have been having pain for several years in different areas. But recently (10-99) I have been having specific pain. It started with left thumb & wrist pain, not carpal tunnel, then left ankle pain, I have always had lower back pain and I have had right shoulder pain for 8 years. I have chest pain (costochondritis). I have TMJ and have been having headaches everyday for 2 weeks now. My ribs under my breast hurt alot. I don't sleep well. If I go to sleep before 2 a.m. it is a wonder. I am irritable and get angry easier. I have been depressed some, to the point of not wanting to be around anyone. I have had doctors in the past tell me that it was all in my head and I had nothing wrong. I finally told our family doctor that I was tired of hurting all the time and he might think I was crazy but I was going to tell him everything that hurt. He sent me to a Rheumatologist. I saw her today. She said it might be Fibromyalgia, I have 10 points and you are suppose to have 11. She is doing one more blood test. We have checked everything else. It may be me, but she seems to be putting me off too. I really do hurt and I am so tired of being in pain. Does anyone have any ideas? I would appreciate anyones input. Thanks, Marsha


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2000)

Hi Marsha, Your doctor is putting you off because doctors really don't know much about fms. I didn't sleep well for years. I was having increasingly more aches and pains especially in my hands and feet and my left shoulder and arm. My doctor put me on nortriptyline to help me sleep. Slowly most of my pain went away and as a extra benefit my ibs symptoms got better. That was about 5 years ago. I still don't sleep without my medicine and I still have fms and ibs symptoms (and tmj), but now at least it's under control. I'm not surprised that you're cranky with all your symptoms...I was too!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Marsha:Welcome to the fm board. It sounds like fm symptoms to me. Most fm sufferers have varying degree of symptoms As for myself, I have many of the same symptoms that you have.I believe I've had it since 1986, but wasn't officially diagnosed by a rheumatologist until 1992.As for the pain, I take tylenol and find that it helps sometimes. I also take flexeril ocassionally to relax the muscles, but my life saver is the antidepressant zoloft. As you mentioned in your post that when you are constantly in pain, it is only normal to become agitated. The lack of sleep does not help either.My new rheumy suggested going for daily walks(something aerobic), eating properly. I find that taking a warm bath helps and getting the ocassional massage helps.The next thing I would like to try is a low carbohydrate diet. I've heard that this might help.There is always interesting articles on this board that the gals/guys post. We also have a chatnite on Mondays evenings.I'm on eastern time so I sign on usually around 9:30 p.m. I'm not sure what time zone you are on, but maybe you can join us. You are not alone in dealing with this syndrome, the people on this board are very understanding and we know what you are going through.Please keep in touch and let us know how you are doing. cc


----------



## Marsha (Feb 7, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by weener:*Hi Marsha:Welcome to the fm board. It sounds like fm symptoms to me. Most fm sufferers have varying degree of symptoms As for myself, I have many of the same symptoms that you have.I believe I've had it since 1986, but wasn't officially diagnosed by a rheumatologist until 1992.As for the pain, I take tylenol and find that it helps sometimes. I also take flexeril ocassionally to relax the muscles, but my life saver is the antidepressant zoloft. As you mentioned in your post that when you are constantly in pain, it is only normal to become agitated. The lack of sleep does not help either.My new rheumy suggested going for daily walks(something aerobic), eating properly. I find that taking a warm bath helps and getting the ocassional massage helps.The next thing I would like to try is a low carbohydrate diet. I've heard that this might help.There is always interesting articles on this board that the gals/guys post. We also have a chatnite on Mondays evenings.I'm on eastern time so I sign on usually around 9:30 p.m. I'm not sure what time zone you are on, but maybe you can join us. You are not alone in dealing with this syndrome, the people on this board are very understanding and we know what you are going through.Please keep in touch and let us know how you are doing. cc*


Thanks for your reply, I was so excited to see someone had. It feels good for someone to understand. I went in to get the blood test, it wasn't 1 it was 8 vials of blood. My rheumy put me on Vioxx, which I have taken before, but this time it is a stronger dose and Flexerel, which helps me go to sleep. I only take it at bedtime. I was very irritable today and then I get mad at everyone. Then I get mad at myself. My husband loves me and I think he knows I hurt but it just doesn't seem he understands. He has his own problems, he just had cervical fusion and knee surgery, and now is back on temp. disability for lower back. This site is a blessing for me. I am in central time. I am in Texas. I do try to get exercise. I started water aerobics about a month ago, but haven't gone much lately. I have problems with my knees and ankles so walking is sometimes out of the question. I am very interested in the low carbohydrate diet. Thanks again for replying. And thaks for listening. Marsha


----------



## Marsha (Feb 7, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Eskie:*Hi Marsha, Your doctor is putting you off because doctors really don't know much about fms. I didn't sleep well for years. I was having increasingly more aches and pains especially in my hands and feet and my left shoulder and arm. My doctor put me on nortriptyline to help me sleep. Slowly most of my pain went away and as a extra benefit my ibs symptoms got better. That was about 5 years ago. I still don't sleep without my medicine and I still have fms and ibs symptoms (and tmj), but now at least it's under control. I'm not surprised that you're cranky with all your symptoms...I was too!*


That is so funny, I have the most pain in my hands, wrist, shoulder and ankles. I have also had abdominal pains off and on since I was in high school, thought it was female things. All the doctors I saw said it was all in my head. Now I wonder if it is IBS. Thanks for replying. I enjoy the fact that people understand. Everyone has been asking what is wrong with me, I tell them then they say, "What's that?" Then, "It will be o.k.? Not everyone though. My memory or lack of is what really gets me irritable. I'm only 36 and I go into a room and have to ask my kids what I went in there for. I know everyone does that sometimes but it happens all the time for me now. Thanks for listening sorry for rambling on. Marsha


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Marsha:I still have those days where I can't remember things. I call those my foggy brain days. I make lists for everything. It's the only way I can remember things. Even then sometimes when I leave the house I forget the list. I know it doesn't sound funny, but I've learned to not take it too seriously. Sometimes I'll stand in my kitchen staring at the walls trying to remember what I had to do next. My bestfriend Deb also has fibro and we finish each others sentences, because sometimes I forget what we were talking about. The low carbo diet is either called the Zone or Dr. ATkins diet. I haven't tried it, but it's worth a try.I also found it frustrating at the beginning to explain to family and friends about the fibro. They don't really understand. To the ones who asked questions, I would explain to them the best I could. Now I just say, that I'm having a bad fm day or week and leave it at that. I am very lucky that my husband is very understanding. He remembers when I couldn't sit still for a moment. I was very active in sports and he knew this wasn't something I would have faked. We talk about the fibro and my feelings. He even massages me (spoiled I am). Now he cuts out articles from the newspapers on fibro for me. I've been thinking about joining a support group. I just moved to the Niagara area (Ontario, Canada) and saw a posting for a support group at the local pharmacy. We have another gal from Texas in our fm group. Lynne usually comes on Monday nites to chat. I know that Lynne would come on at 8:30 p.m. when it would be 9:30 p.m. here. But we have daylight savings time and just sprung l hr ahead in April, so it might be 7:30 your time. Maybe someone can help you with the times, I'm a bit foggy brain today.Anyways, gotta run. Talk to you soon.


----------



## Marsha (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey, weener, good to hear from you. Today has been a bad day. I have been hurting really bad all day and I had to work until 4:30. I can't take my pain pills because the doctor wants me to take the Vioxx for awhile to let it work and I can't take them with it. I look forward to nights, taking the Flexerel makes me drousy, actually goofy and I don't hurt so much. I don't really have foggy brain today, just pain. My hip is worse today than it has been, so walking is a bummer. I will try to join the chat on Monday. I am new so I'm not sure about it but I will try. Thanks for making me feel welcome. I feel like I have know you for awhile, that sounds stupid doesn't it. Sorry, talk to you soon. Marsha


----------

